# Conversor de S-Video a V por componentes



## Pardal (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola,   quisiera saber que tipo de conversión he de hacer para transformar una señal de S-video a video por componentes directamente, ya que la mayoria de conversores que encuentro son de s-video a Vga.
De haberlos.. ¿conoceís algun conversor fiable y barato? 
Gracias


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola : como decis vos? de s-video a señal de video rca?
si es asi anda a: 
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema1.html

salu2


----------



## Pardal (Nov 4, 2007)

No, perdona, lo mismo no me he explicado correctamente, la conversión es de un adaptador SCART (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCART) hasta una entrada video por componentes (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YCbCr).
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## gasfer62 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola, Pardal. El adaptador "SCART" al tu te refieres se llama Euroconector. Me gustaria saber a que llamas "video por componentes" Te refieres a video compuesto (RCA) o a señales (YCbCr)? En todo caso venden adaptadores de Euroconector a las los señales de video.
Un saludo.


----------

